# KOSTEN Field PG



## dabene (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo kann mir bitte jemand ca sagen wie teuer das Field PG M2 Premium ist und auch die STEP 7 Prof.



Danke Gruß 
Bene


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Februar 2008)

Ja, z.B. der Siemensvertriebsmann, der für den Bereich, in dem Du wohnst und Arbeitest zuständig ist.
Bei Siemens gibt es je nachdem wer kauft, beachtliche Rabatte. Frag doch einfachmal nach.


----------

